# is my platy going to have more fry?



## Luzy85 (May 14, 2010)

yesterday I found 5 fry in my 10 gallon tank, I put them in the breeding net with the mom who wasn't that big I dint Know she was ready. This morning there was only 4 fry so I toke the mom out of the net. Are there gonna be more fry:?: one more thing is since I toke her out of the net 2 males guppys don't leave her alone, keep chasing her all over the tank like they want to bite her bottom fin

I dont know much about fish, this is my first tank, thanks


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

she may have more in about a month.
The male guppies will chase anything.


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

the males are trying to mate with her


----------



## Luzy85 (May 14, 2010)

thanks for your answer !


----------

